# 57 Rudge Whitworth



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2019)

All cleaned up and ready to hit the town...after a few cable adjustments. Here’s a couple of before and after pics.


----------



## juvela (Jun 22, 2019)

------


Most Handsome!  


Great to read you were able to get the Dyno well sorted.   



------


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks, after my mistake was corrected, all is good. It cleaned up quite nicely.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 22, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## stezell (Jun 22, 2019)

Good looking job, Rob!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2019)

Just hope it’s owner likes the way it turned out!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2019)

Nice job! Almost looks like a different bike.


----------



## slowride (Jun 25, 2019)

Wow . Like Harpo said looks like different bike. Most impressed with how you cleaned up that chain guard; how did you do it?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2019)

slowride said:


> Wow . Like Harpo said looks like different bike. Most impressed with how you cleaned up that chain guard; how did you do it?



Thanks. Polishing compound, polish then a finishing yellow wax. All by hand of course.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 26, 2019)

@rollfaster , here's my girls Rudge Whitworth from 1955. This is a "before" shot from when I got it last June (_I think I have a Post on here somewhere_). I never took any cleaned up shots that I can find, but it's a nice bike that was in incredible condition. And I love that after all these years...



 the Dynohub still works!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2019)

That’s really clean for a before pic!


----------



## RidgeWalker (Jul 19, 2019)

Curious if it has an SW or AW hub?
Its identical to my college bike, except mine was an SW.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 19, 2019)

AW.


----------

